# Sunday Oldies



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll start off with a 70's Us Diver Aqua Lung.

Alasdair


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Had this early 50's 18K rose piece serviced although did not really need it. This one I wear, only thing keeping it from hitting storage is the hallmarks on the back are not as sharp as new, they indicate to me its had maybe 3-4 years of cumulative wrist time.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Will start of with this Oris, I rarely wear it (too small), and I'll be sending it off for a service shortly so it'll be nice to get some wrist time:










Then I'll probably change over to this 60s? Atlantic


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Old enough, I think...










Later,

William


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

MY oldest Non-Timex, a Citizen Automatic.

I have since rebuffed that crystal, however it will never look new again unless I get it refurb'd.










It's waterproof too which is handy with hurricane Dean gaining power!

_"...sinnngin' in th' raaaain, just siiingin' in the raaain!"_


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all Seiko Sportsmatic 1967


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love that Sportsmatic Peter









Starting the day with this one....

*HMT `Kohinoor` 17 Jewels, c.1960s/70s ?* (Made by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd. India)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting off with a Seiko Chronograph


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

My '71 Mark II for me today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seiko 6309-7040 from 1981


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Accurist Shockmaster L248 manual chrono today...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This CYMA today


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi All,

sorry Ive been absent, huge house renovations with me looking after all the interior stuff (insulation, plasterboarding painting flooring etc) so Ive been working 12 hrs a day on the house for the last 3 months. The end is in sight though, one more staicase to build, a window frame to fit, 4 ceilings and I am done







anyway, during the works this has hardly left my wrist save for when the Kango came out,










Tissot PR300 quartz

If I am very good the missus says I can have the afternoon off and if so it will be this,










Speedsonic

have a great sunday everyone

Andy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Good to hear you are getting on well & welcome back Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Started off with the RLT20


















BTW Sounds like you've been busy Andy


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Start the day off with this for now.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this one got for my 18th many years ago

bowie


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

60s Seiko Sportsmatic on a nice curved end flexible Speidel USA bracelet from Rondeco. Nice band, not the right watch for it.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Back from a 2 weeks vacation in the U.S. and brought this one ( among others ) with me home - a gift from a good friend. It's a comfortable watch and a good example of the transitional period, ca. 1905.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Late 80's Speedy on a Hirsch


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

peterhill said:


> Hi all Seiko Sportsmatic 1967


I like this one a lot, very elegant.

60's seiko for me today too, 1967 lord marvel:










S!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Big Zim this morning:










Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> Had this early 50's 18K rose piece serviced although did not really need it. This one I wear, only thing keeping it from hitting storage is the hallmarks on the back are not as sharp as new, they indicate to me its had maybe 3-4 years of cumulative wrist time.


Lovely; one of my grails...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> My '71 Mark II for me today.


VERY nice howard


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> this one got for my 18th many years ago
> 
> bowie


seriously cool that John.....so how old is it????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this one earlier...

*Sekonda Deluxe 18 Jewels c.1969*










After lunch another swap over to this...

*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels, c1960`s?*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Will be this Zand for me, the first watch on witch I succeeded to rectify the mainspring.

Bertrand


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just this old thing!

Eternamatic KonTiki










Cheers

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1979 vintage


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Timex 100 ..... 0 jewel movement Made in scotland ,Keeps on Ticking


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Now changed to this Tissot


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I changed too since we goin out to dinner later. This 40's piece came back from cleaning so have to give it a run.

Weird just noticed the "Swiss" does not show, just the angle where the crystal curves.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two a few hours ago...

*Sekonda, `USSR` Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels c.1980`s*










*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal.2602, c1950/60`s?*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to these *two* a few hours ago...
> 
> *Sekonda, `USSR` Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels c.1980`s*
> 
> ...


These folks with two left arms







Put on the Mayak (Majak)(Mark) for a wee turn, it needed a wind 'n wear!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to these *two* a few hours ago...
> ...


Apart from when going `double-wristed` watches should be worn on the right, left wristers are weird


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Will be finishing the evening wearing the 6105


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Will be finishing the evening wearing the 6105


Good call Phil, me too


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been wearing it all day and I just noticed I never changed the day







(posh shirt on as went visiting "the olds" as it's mum's birthday)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This for me for most of the today



















But having seen those Sportsmatic's I've just changed to this



















A little number from 1969.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Went out on the bike today for the forst time in almost two months, so wore my biking watch, a 1970's Seiko quartz










Later changed to this Fortis Auto from 19??










Rob


----------

